# ODESSA | Project & Construction



## ShibaChain (Dec 9, 2021)

Odessa the Pearl of Black Sea ! pop. Aprox 1million


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Zaha hadid unveils masterplan of dismantlable pavilions for ODESA EXPO 2030 in ukraine.*

Zaha Hadid Architects has joined the delegation representing the Ukrainian city of Odesa at the 171st General Assembly of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) in Paris to present the ODESA EXPO 2030 bid. The *renowned architecture firm* is proposing a heritage-focused masterplan, for four pavilions that can be dismantled at the end of the exhibition and reused throughout *Ukraine* as new municipal buildings. In this way, the proposal addresses a challenge shared by all exhibitions with major public events around the world: to create an Expo of the future where nothing is wasted.









































































zaha hadid unveils masterplan of dismantlable pavilions for ODESA EXPO 2030 in ukraine






www.designboom.com


----------

